

4 Cancer Charities Accused in F.T.C. Fraud Case - zackcrockett
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/20/business/4-cancer-charities-accused-in-ftc-fraud-case.html

======
Splendor
It's a shame it took the FTC so long. There were news stories about the
practices of these organizations a couple of years ago.

